# Waves =]..Hello



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 10, 2009)

just wanted to make a thread and say hello to everyone.
i'm new here on the forums.
i didn't see a section to where we can introduce ourselves.
but Hello =].
I'm a BBW girl, . . . i'm an online model and . . . I hope i get to meet and make new friends on here..
showing love to all the big girls =]

Applecinnamon


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 10, 2009)

:bounce:


----------



## olwen (Jul 10, 2009)

You can post to the introduction thread here at the top of the board .


----------

